# wanted bucket truck



## nitro1253 (Nov 21, 2012)

need a truck in or around nj, mine got wrecked, have cash. thanks


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 22, 2012)

Might help if you provided a bit more detail, i.e. budget, chassis size, gas or diesel, age, miles, lift height, etc. No sense in someone responding about a F-350 if you need 80' of working height.


----------



## nitro1253 (Nov 22, 2012)

55-60ft rear mount is preferred but forestry truck will work for now


----------



## FirstFleetTruck (Dec 12, 2012)

*We have forestry and bucket trucks available*



nitro1253 said:


> 55-60ft rear mount is preferred but forestry truck will work for now



Hi my name is Keith. I'm internet sales manager at First Fleet Truck Sales.

We have some forestry trucks available.

You can call me at 772-634-2193.

Thanks,

Keith

If I dont answer leave a message with you name and number and I will call you back asap


----------



## nitro1253 (Dec 13, 2012)

looking for 60-65 ft wh rear mount, high ranger xt prefered


----------



## je_cdl_00 (Dec 24, 2012)

nitro1253 said:


> need a truck in or around nj, mine got wrecked, have cash. thanks



How much are you looking to spend? I live in NY, (Sullivan County) a guy I work for has a buck truck for sale. He used it for Tree Service. It is pretty big. Looks like and old NYSEG truck.

Joe


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Dec 24, 2012)

nitro1253 said:


> mine got wrecked, /QUO
> 
> 
> I have to ask:
> ...


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 8, 2013)

got a nice 2001 ford f750 rear mount, 60 foot boom, 484 905 2292 joe


----------



## nitro1253 (Jan 8, 2013)

what boom?


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 8, 2013)

its a liftall 60 foot working height, pistol grip control.


----------



## deevo (Jan 9, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> got a nice 2001 ford f750 rear mount, 60 foot boom, 484 905 2292 joe



Same one as you sold that guy from Co that never made it out of the county?


----------



## nitro1253 (Jan 11, 2013)

im looking for a xt 55 or xt 60 rear mounted, i may consider a altec but im not interested in other brands


----------



## jmfe (Jan 16, 2013)

*75 ft altec 2002 bought new from altec*



nitro1253 said:


> Im looking for a xt 55 or xt 60 rear mounted, i may consider a altec but im not interested in other brands


 Truck has under 40,000 miles must see $50,000. Has chip box and up to date 750 GMC.:cool2: Delco pa.65ft/10ft elevator boom. Call 610-544-1820


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 20, 2013)

jo6wo said:


> got a nice 2001 ford f750 rear mount, 60 foot boom, 484 905 2292 joe



Whatever you do, DONT BUY A TRUCK FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.


----------



## nitro1253 (Mar 12, 2013)

bump still looking


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Mar 13, 2013)

I just listed some new ones:
USED FORESTRY BUCKET TRUCKS IN CALIFORNIA
Shipping would break the bank but you could always drive one back yourself.
Think of it as the road trip of a life time.


----------



## nitro1253 (Mar 13, 2013)

cali is too far, thanks tho


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 13, 2013)

There is tons of bucket trucks around, I can believe you didnt get one yet.


----------



## nitro1253 (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a nice 97 ford with aloc but its not what i want, it works for now but i have cash and ready to buy when i find the truck i want


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 21, 2013)

Michgael said:


> bump still looking



There everywhere, just open your eyes.


----------



## stihl362 (Mar 25, 2013)

*bucket truck*

price range?


----------



## nitro1253 (Mar 25, 2013)

depends on the truck, im looking for a private sale not a lipsticked dealer truck


----------



## Coen (Mar 26, 2013)

*Bucket truck*

Ive been looking for an older forestry truck, hoping I can get one around 20,000. I'm suspect of dealers. Are my expectations unreasonable?


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Mar 26, 2013)

Coen said:


> Ive been looking for an older forestry truck, hoping I can get one around 20,000. I'm suspect of dealers. Are my expectations unreasonable?



You will probably be able to find one for that price, but your gonna have to look. Dealers are ok, but you better know what to look for, or take a mechanic with you. It can get real expensive real quick when you get into the 7500 series trucks.


----------



## ironwood (Apr 7, 2013)

nitro1253 said:


> need a truck in or around nj, mine got wrecked, have cash. thanks



I have a 2000 GMC T-8500 with a rear mount AM 855, 2-single buckets (one can be removed), 2,000 lb mh & jib, 4 outriggers, Cat 3126, 6 spd Allison, 156" wb. for sale. If interested send me a PM.


----------



## nitro1253 (Apr 15, 2013)

ironwood said:


> I have a 2000 GMC T-8500 with a rear mount AM 855, 2-single buckets (one can be removed), 2,000 lb mh & jib, 4 outriggers, Cat 3126, 6 spd Allison, 156" wb. for sale. If interested send me a PM.



thanks but i am looking for a tree truck


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

Forestry packages SUCK for doing tree work unless you are doing ROW. I've had two, and I speak from experience. 

1. You blow all your chips to cap in the back, and you have to shut down to dump then reset. Where as if you have a standalone chip dump, the guy jumps and dumps leaving you and a groundie to continue to cut.

2. You are working ass backwards since the production line generally starts at the front of the truck, where there is the max reach, and your guys are dragging brush all the way to the mouth of the chipper which is obviously located to the rear of the truck. 

3. Dumping an FP is a PITA!! Drop rigs, lift boom, dump, lower boom, raise rigs.....

4. WAY less maneuverability than a shorter wheel base rear mount truck. 

I was in your space a few years ago wanting to be all legit looking with an FP, but you'll soon find out that they were designed for one specific reason in mind, and that is ROW. They are cumbersome and highly inefficient for everyday "standard" tree work.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whatever you do, DONT BUY A TRUCK FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.



LOL, what a gat dang joke that guy is.... He is truly the worst of all of them lipstick painting MF'ers!!!!!


----------



## nitro1253 (Apr 15, 2013)

i am mainly looking for a clean newer 60 or 65 foot wh rear mount flatbed truck, preferably high ranger but altec will work


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

nitro1253 said:


> i am mainly looking for a clean newer 60 or 65 foot wh rear mount flatbed truck, preferably high ranger but altec will work








price range?


----------



## cfield (Apr 15, 2013)

nitro1253 said:


> i am mainly looking for a clean newer 60 or 65 foot wh rear mount flatbed truck, preferably high ranger but altec will work



Go to the commercial tree care "whatda ya do today" thread and look at yesterdays post, treeman75 put up a link to a sweet rearmount, i think it had a highranger, wicked sweet truck though.


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

cfield said:


> Go to the commercial tree care "whatda ya do today" thread and look at yesterdays post, treeman75 put up a link to a sweet rearmount, i think it had a highranger, wicked sweet truck though.



THAT ISNT A REAR MOUNT!! Its a center mount, and there is a difference. Its a nice truck though. CDL.


----------



## cfield (Apr 15, 2013)

ducaticorse said:


> THAT ISNT A REAR MOUNT!! Its a center mount, and there is a difference. Its a nice truck though. CDL.



My bad, Im a forestey package guy hahaha


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 15, 2013)

nitro1253 said:


> depends on the truck, im looking for a private sale not a lipsticked dealer truck



Start looking at auctions. Make sure they aren't filled up with dealer trucks; then you end up bidding against the dealer.


----------



## nitro1253 (Apr 15, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Start looking at auctions. Make sure they aren't filled up with dealer trucks; then you end up bidding against the dealer.



not looking for something that needs work tho, i am hoping to find a private seller upgrading to a elevator unit, or going under


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

cfield said:


> My bad, Im a forestey package guy hahaha



its ok, treeman called it a rear mount too.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 15, 2013)

nitro1253 said:


> not looking for something that needs work tho, i am hoping to find a private seller upgrading to a elevator unit, or going under



Most of the truck auctions I go to are fleet auctions and the trucks are in better shape than you could hope to find in private service. Utility companies take good care of their trucks, and they don't hang on to them as long as a tree service does.

Where do you think those used truck dealers come up with those bucket trucks to put the lipstick on?


----------



## ducaticorse (Apr 15, 2013)

pdqdl said:


> Most of the truck auctions I go to are fleet auctions and the trucks are in better shape than you could hope to find in private service. Utility companies take good care of their trucks, and they don't hang on to them as long as a tree service does.
> 
> Where do you think those used truck dealers come up with those bucket trucks to put the lipstick on?



****** CRIMINALS!!!!!!!! Rest assured, if you have EVER bought a bucket truck from a reseller like Schmidy's or Tri State, you have been ripped off.


----------



## pdqdl (Apr 15, 2013)

I have bought all but two of my trucks for at least the last 10 years at auction. So far, each one of them has been an excellent buy.


----------



## thansen (Jan 16, 2015)

2treeornot2tree said:


> Whatever you do, DONT BUY A TRUCK FROM TRI STATE FORESTRY EQUIPMENT (jo6wo), unless you like to pay for a over priced pile of crap with a new paint job.



I agree, that place is a joke. I almost bought a 4x4 rear mount from them they were advertising, sent a deposit, ordered some work done and a paint job in our colors, turned out he didn't even own the truck to sell it......wanted to push another forestry truck on me....I refused his other trucks and had to fight for my deposit back, finally got it back after threatening I would involve law enforcement and who ever else I needed to....lesson learned.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 16, 2015)

When was this thansen?


----------



## thansen (Jan 16, 2015)

ducaticorse said:


> When was this thansen?



Are you referring to my dealings with Tri State, it was a few years back. I ended up purchasing my truck from ITE in Washington and was happy with that deal.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Jan 16, 2015)

thansen said:


> I agree, that place is a joke. I almost bought a 4x4 rear mount from them they were advertising, sent a deposit, ordered some work done and a paint job in our colors, turned out he didn't even own the truck to sell it......wanted to push another forestry truck on me....I refused his other trucks and had to fight for my deposit back, finally got it back after threatening I would involve law enforcement and who ever else I needed to....lesson learned.



travis i must disagree with your memory of the events. watch where you talk ****. I'm a sponsor of this site and many others like this. when you left a deposit on the 4x4 rear mount 5 years ago it was something that happens in this line of work rarely but happens. i had taken your deposit after we already had a deposit on the truck but it didn't show in my inventory system yet and i wasn't the one who took the other deposit. i offered i honor your deposit on any other truck we had in inventory and i offered to ship a truck to montana at no expense to you for the confusion, you didn't want any other trucks we had in inventory at the time and we sent you your deposit back. i don't appreciate you turning the truth around and making us look like we did something wrong.

www.tristateforestryequipment.com


----------



## thansen (Jan 16, 2015)

I don't have to watch where I talk *&$#, because it's not $&#...and I've got the email chain to prove what went down on our deal Joe. It was a joke. I don't care what happened in your inventory list or who took the deposit. Plain and simple you tried to sell me a truck you didn't have a title for. Yes you got screwed as it was actually a consignment deal come to find out....but so did I. I wasted weeks waiting on a truck that I thought was mine when you shouldn't have took a deposit from me on it in the first place without a title in hand. I didn't find out about any of this until the day you was suppose to start delivering the truck to Montana.....That by no means is my fault. I know it cost you money, (not my fault) and it cost me a lot of time and money (your fault)....so disagree all you want. It was a sour deal to begin with and I won't sugar coat it. That's not to say you have a bad business or that it happens all the time, but our transaction was a bad one I'm sorry to say. I hope you don't ever run into an issue like that again....as I said before....Lesson Learned


----------

